# Questions for Pastors on Pulpit Searches...



## Soonerborn (Apr 16, 2010)

I am not in the ministry. I work in the corporate world. If someone in the corporate world is looking for a new job, they usually never tell their current employer until they have a new job. So in the end, it leaves the current employer in a bad position of losing an employee usually with very little notice. 

I am curious about how pastors handle this situation? For example, if a pastor of a church receives inquiry from another church about a possible "call", does that pastor make full disclosure to their current church of the contact. It seems like that this would be the wise thing for that pastor to do rather than engaging the new church, accepting a new "call" and then telling their current church they are leaving at the last minute. Shouldn't this matter be covered in prayer from the current congragation and in the end if God is calling this man to a new church, then that must be seen as for their good?

The church should be different from the "world" but I suppose that often these matters are handled no different than a corporate job search which is wrong...

Any thoughts...


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Apr 16, 2010)

A pastor moving from one call to another is hopefully not just looking for a job change. If he was called by God to one pulpit, he should not think of leaving until God has released him from that call and called him to another. 

Pastors who start looking for a new call within a short time, less than five years, after coming to a church, may do a disservice to the congregation and themselves. There must be time to grow and learn together, and to solidify the fruits of his labor. But, there may come a time when one senses they’ve done all God called them to do in this place. One may consult with the session and other elders of presbytery concerning the advisability of leaving or staying, for the good of the congregation and his own usefulness in the ministry. Of course, Presbyterians should never assume it is merely their personal decision to leave one call and accept another. We may only be released from a present call and accept another by permission of our presbytery. The congregation must concur with the pastor leaving, or may present their reasons for his staying to presbytery for the final decision. This is not a “job” which one may leave at will for another more to his liking or for career advancement. We are men under authority. More presbyteries should consider saying, “NO!” to men proposing to leave a call prematurely.

However, there are good reasons not to discuss the possibility of a new call with the congregation in general. If one indicates he is considering leaving, there will be some with hurt feelings because their pastor is considering such. It may take a while to find or process a new call; and the pastor becomes a “lame duck” for the remainder of his tenure. If he should openly consider another call and then decide to stay, his effectiveness as a minister may still suffer damage– “He was thinking of leaving us and is now staying; but he must not care for this congregation.”

After presbytery has given permission for a pastor to leave and accept a new call, the congregation may appoint a pastoral search committee. The process of finding a pastor, as it works in Presbyterian polity, may take some time. This work should be done in a deliberate fashion, with examination of the particular needs of the congregation and determination of the gifts they are looking for in their next pastor. A good interim arrangement will take care of the congregation’s pastoral and preaching needs. A resident interim pastor, if available, can help the congregation in this transition. Such an interim can be a healthy time for the congregation to reflect on their identity and focus for future ministry.


----------

